# Easy Tombstones



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a quick technique I came up with to create my own tombstones. As you no doubt know, normal spray paint “melts” the polystyrene. By masking areas that you want to remain as detail on your tombstone, then spraying with aerosol paint you can achieve an embossed design. Also by applying a stencil pattern you can also get an engraved design.

You can also achieve several layers in your design and detail, which I hope to be able to demonstrate in this how to.

You will need

Expanded Polystyrene Sheet (The thicker the better)
Masking Tape
Sharp Knife
Marker Pen
Adhesive Letters (Various Sizes)
Spray Paint

I was fortunate enough to get some good size and thickness polystyrene pieces free from the store I work at. Many stores discard the packaging that comes with their products, so it might be worth asking around in stores for any polystyrene that they do not require.

First decide on the shape, inscription and any design you want for your tombstone. 

Draw the tombstone shape onto the polystyrene sheet (making sure that the edge for the base is square to the sides)

Mask out the areas of your design. At this stage it is not required to cut the shape of your tombstone out.
















For the lettering, I bought adhesive letters from Walmart (the larger letters) and the Dollar Store.

You can print out the inscription on thin card, in the largest font that would fit the tombstone, and then cut out the letters with a craft knife. These would then lightly glued into place on the tombstone. 










I decided to include a gothic cross design that I come upon on the web. For the gothic cross, I used blank CD labels to draw the design onto. This gave a perfect pre-cut adhesive circle to work with. (The stencil for the design is made in two parts). The first part of the cross was put in place.

Once everything is in place, lightly spray the entire tombstone with spray paint, being as even as possible. The paint will slowly react with the polystyrene that is not masked off.










Allow the first coat to dry. The Cross design was removed and the second part overlaid on the cross pattern.










The tombstone can then be given a second coat.










Once this is dry, remove all the masking tape and lettering. 










Finally cut the shape of the tombstone out. 










In all the process of creating the tombstone took around 3 hours.

If you want to add cracks to the tombstone, this can be done by scoring out with a screwdriver. 

All that is left is to paint the tombstone, remembering of course not to use spray paint!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats FANTASTIC!!! I will have to try that out. Thanks.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

That turned out great! And very authentic to stones I've seen in my area.

I have yet to make any tombstones. (In the past my focus has been on interior props for our parties.) I've considered it for this year since we're talking a year off from the party but the whole engraving process kinda turned me off. This technique seems more up my alley. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Great looking stones Herman...I like the effects it leaves. Now if I can just finish your last tutorial on skeleton hands...I could start my next tombstones.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, very original. that really looks easy and fun. turned out really, really nice!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Great job! Does anyone use concrete to have a stone look?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we went to the cemetary to put flowers and i saw a different kind of a tombstone. i thought it was cast iron but my husband said he thought it was more cast aluminnum. maybe poured into a mold. there was a seam so there was a front and back and then they were connected. it was very old but in very good shape. it wasn't like the stone or cement ones from that age that had moss or chips and hardly readable. it was very pretty.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

great idea! I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

hallorenescene, I've seen some of those "stones" made of metal, usually very old, and also very pretty, if I could only figure out how to make something like those I could do some really evil things in my display.He-he


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

DAMN! Herman .... Simple, looks great, cheap and fast! Like my date last night ... and your tombstone!! 

Great Job!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Great how-to. I will have to try that this year once I get the other projects done. 

Thanks.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great how-to! Inexpensive, fast and easy, what more could we ask for?? Oh, yeah, the end result is awesome!

Thanks!!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats a phenomenal idea! Way to take a 'problem' with spray paint and make it a perk.  Very resourceful, I love it. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a quick look at the latest tombstone I am making using this process

I found a design I liked by googling images of tombstones, and did a quick sketch of how I wanted it to look










Next I masked off the top area where the design will be, then made paper templates for the skull and scroll top










These were pinned into place then drawn around 










Leaving the skull in place I removed the scroll template, turn it over and pinned this in place on the opposite side then drawn around.

Next I printed out the RIP on my computer, cut the paper to size and pinned this in place, then using masking tape, taped where the column designs would be on either side of the tombstone.

Finally using a craft knife, I cut around the design (skull scroll designs and the RIP letters) this has left me with the tombstone design. 










The next stage will be placing the text using adhesive lettering ...


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, after a mishap or two with the lettering (white paint on white styrofoam didnt go well !!) I finished the second tombstone. The lettering was added by using adhesive letters plus the lettering for the name was printed on the computer cut out and attached to the stone with adhesive spray.










This was then given a coat of spray paint, which wasn't as even as I thought, so no pictures were taken of the mess !

The stone was given a coat of grey vinyl (cost $5.30 in walmart - mis-mixed paint!)










Finally, detailing and aging done ...










I'm sure the paint effect could be better, which is something I am still working on, but at least I can say that I have completed at least one project!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice indeed. so what's next on the agenda?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, funny you should ask that .... I am working on a skeleton frame for my scarecrow.... I wasn't happy with the scarecrow last year, and realized it was more to do with the proportion than the idea. So this year I will be working with something a bit more "realistic"

Also I hope to start my columns soon, and I still have a tombstone to finish painting and .... should I list them all ????


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, just post them as you go. one prop at a time, and remember around here we love updates and pictures. can't wait to see your scarecrow.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, Herman they're really great! You sure are talented. I'll be sure to use your tried and tested method should I wish to make them this year  Thank you, you Halloween genius!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to round up the how to, here is the first tombstone after painting 










For this tombstone, I first painted it Black. Once this was dry I took a small sponge and sponged on the grey (Wiping off some of the excess paint and dabbing on). Then I dry brushed with white to give it a weathered look

So that completes this how to ... hope you all have fun making your own


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh yeah. and now let's start the scarecrow. i mean you start the scarecrow and we've got an eye on you.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Herman, you know that silver Xmas spray that people use to spray pine cones ect. Do you think that would work(as long as you don't go overboard)? Just asking as that is very easily accessible to me! Or how about the fabric spray that someone posted about in the Review section?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! The paint job rocks! I love the way you weathered it.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't tried the Xmas spray paint (yet) but I am assuming that any spray paint will react with the foam (unless it says the opposite on the can)

I do have a couple of cans of gold/silver spray so as soon as I get some foam I will give it a try


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cool! Now...where the heck can I buy big pieces of styrofoam?


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Very kool indeed. Taking notes and trying later.


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> Very cool! Now...where the heck can I buy big pieces of styrofoam?


Lowes or Home Depot. Look in the insulation isle.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great Idea!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay Herman,
I finally found the step by step you were talking about. DDDuUUUAAAAA!!! Sorry! When I see a pic I get excited and want to know right then and there how to do it. I need to develope patients. I don't have much time on the computer so I run in and out of here. I'll try to look first next time. Thank again so much for your help


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem Skullie, the Tut can also be found on my website if you ever lose this thread


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Herman Secret said:


> I haven't tried the Xmas spray paint (yet) but I am assuming that any spray paint will react with the foam (unless it says the opposite on the can)
> 
> I do have a couple of cans of gold/silver spray so as soon as I get some foam I will give it a try


I think any spray enamel that react/eat styrofoam. I would guess that lacquer would be at least as corrosive to the foam, perhaps moreso.

I've been seeing some *spray* water-clean-up laytex paint in some stores. I think this stuff would be good to seal the styrofoam, but won't react / eat it. The cans that I've seen are a bit expensive (per oz.) compared to a pint or quart of latex house paint, so I guess it depends on how much you think you can put to good use.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Up top with another great thread from Hermans Secret... check out his website for more great stuff!!! I used this thread to work my first ever props with sytrofoam,, i used basic white plain ol styrfoam for these... 

Wired with C7 Flicker bulbs,, the cemetery sign goes on the front entrance,, the exit goes where the ToT's turn around after collecting some candy to instruct them where to go (last year i had a few tromp right through the graveyard scene and stepped on some other props!)

View attachment 10441


View attachment 10442


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

reapers, those turned out real nice. hope you have good luck this year with your turn around.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree. Make sure those are well lit too.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

yep,, C7 flickers and there will be some accent lighting aimed at them as well,, the exit sign might get a skely hand pointing in the direction of where they need to go,,,



> hope you have good luck this year with your turn around


lol.... i just got that,, good stuff!!


----------



## theonlysong (Jul 16, 2010)

holy crap why didn't i ever think of taping letters and designs off! i love melting my stones with spray paint


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome write-up Herman, the finished product is gorgeous! Everyone's creativity and resourcefulness on this forum never ceases to amaze me. Nice signs by the way, reaper and, as the owner/restorer of a '66 pick-up I appreciate the pic of the Hot Rod magazine in your post!


----------

